# Sheepshead bait



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

I have had the idea of using a few live barnacles on a hook for a while now. I have not took the time to implement this technique yet. I do really feel like this can work. So far I have only entertainedthe idea of putting a live barnacle on a hook, and it is easily done. No problems with breaking them or rigging them onto a hook. Sheepshead's diet primarily only consist of barnacles.When I have cleaned them in the past that is all there stomachs contain. So maybe this idea can work? Any opinions or experiences, please reply. I am just tired of fishing with shrimp and fiddlers with no results. For instance; Bob Sykes bridge, all of those fish that are visible. And it seems like they are not interested in the least. Just so damn stubborn!


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

i saw a guy on the OIP the other day using live barnacles.i dont kow how he hooked them or even how he didnt crush the shell, but he caught too good sized sheepies. maybe you just thread the hook through the middle?

idk.


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, It is easy to keep the barnacle whole. And it is easy to thread the hook through the center of the barnacle.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

oh ok. i have never used it so i dont know how to go about it. i might give it a try. how do you pick the barnacle off of surfaces? knife and pliers?


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

If you pick them off of a wood surface then you can pick them by hand. Off of a rock type surface, then I would use a thin flat instrument.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

thats what i was thinking. figured wood would be easy because its a softer surface.


----------



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

Personally, I've never used barnacles for bait. On the other hand, I know a lot of folks down here in the Tampa/St. Pete region do scrape them off poles and bridges and use them as chum, and I also think they use some as bait as well. I've also heard of people using wigglers/nightcrawlers for them and having luck as well (another thing I haven't tried).

I've always used shrimp or fiddlers for bait and have had no problem catching them, but if you're having problems with them not biting then it's definitely worth a try. I've not fished for sheepshead down here like I use to in Pensacola, so can't give you a definitive this works and that doesn't answer. 

I know I've always caught my biggest and most sheepshead in Pensacola, and about 90% of them were caught on shrimp.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I saw a guy on Bob Sikes about 2 weeks ago..He had the barnacles in a milk jug..Hed take one out and hit it with his hammer until it broke open then used it..I saw him catch 2 one being about 6lbs..


----------



## Alchemist (Oct 16, 2007)

At the FS show someone asked about using tube worms. The use of tube worms are popular in the Tampa area for sheepshead. When scraping barnacles I sometimes see worms but I'm not sure if those are tube worms.


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the input Dylan!


----------

